

Ask HN: You have one year to prepare, what do you do to get your dream job? - OmleteDuFromage

Where by job should be understood the best employment option in your opinion, outside of being a founder&#x2F;co-founder.
======
tswartz
Start personal web presence where you discuss things that matter to you. Then
start networking and leverage those relationships to find your dream job. In
my young career I've had a few major transitions, and they were all due to
having a professional network that wasn't static. In other words, you can't
wait to use your network when you need something, like a job, you always need
to be staying in contact with people and putting yourself out there. As I
mentioned earlier, that includes an online presence, this makes it easier to
reach out to leaders in your desired industry.

------
contingencies
Save money, lie on beach.

